# Tips that have CENTS instead of even DOLLARS?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OK, this is a new thing that has been happening lately and I can't figure out how/why it's happening.

Last week, I picked up a pax for a minimum fare trip. A few minutes after I dropped him off, I checked if a tip was included. There was. .*74 CENTS*. 

Then again, last night....I got a tip for *$2.06*.

A couple rides before that one last night, I was telling a pax who I KNEW was gonna tip about the strange .74 cent tip. I asked him before he got out to tip me in an UNEVEN number if it was possible and he ended up leaving me an EVEN $2 and then today, I see he left this message.

So HOW am I getting these UNEVEN tip amounts? Anyone know? 

Daily Summary
 
*Driver summary for May 25, 2017*
-
★★★★★ Top review
"There is another button for the tips but it only moves up or down in dollar amount no cents"


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

I got a $.97 tip the other day and thought it was odd. Maybe there's an option to add a tip to "round up" a fare?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK, this is a new thing that has been happening lately and I can't figure out how/why it's happening.
> 
> Last week, I picked up a pax for a minimum fare trip. A few minutes after I dropped him off, I checked if a tip was included. There was. .*74 CENTS*.
> 
> ...


I would certainly contact Support about that. Lyft taking a commission now? Or taxing it? "Glitch" either intentional or not?. At least your .74 cents is .74 more than what I've been getting from these cheapskates lately.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Jufkii said:


> *I would certainly contact Support about that.* Lyft taking a commission now? Or taxing it? "Glitch" either intentional or not?. At least your .74 cents is .74 more than what I've been getting from these cheapskates lately.


Usually, I always rate my pax 4* if they are first time riders with me. If they tip, I'll email Lyft to change their rating to 5*.

But in the instance of the MINIMUM fare that I drove 12-15 minutes to get....and then he tips only .74 cents? I didn't bother changing his rating....left it at 4*. 

_Edit: I just sent in a support ticket regarding this. Let's see what their brilliant answer is._


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

In my 9 months of 70+ hours per week driving that has never happened to me.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Certain Judgment said:


> In my 9 months of 70+ hours per week driving that has never happened to me.


Exactly. This is why I thought it was worth mentioning. I'm still waiting for the reply from support.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Exactly. This is why I thought it was worth mentioning. I'm still waiting for the reply from support.


Round #1 reply from 'support':

_Hi_ *****,

_Thanks for getting back to us about this. I'd be glad to help you out.

Lyft is still in the process of improving our platform for both drivers and passengers. What you were seeing regarding the tip is one example of the changes that is happening on the passenger's app. The driver app is not going to be affected by these changes.

Please let me know if you have any additional questions, and I would be happy to address them.
_
*Translation?*
_
Oh, so you saw that, huh? Sorry, we were hoping you wouldn't question it so we can get away with taking a percentage of your tips without you noticing. _

AKA: A reply that answers NOTHING. 

Round #2 in progress


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK, this is a new thing that has been happening lately and I can't figure out how/why it's happening.
> 
> Last week, I picked up a pax for a minimum fare trip. A few minutes after I dropped him off, I checked if a tip was included. There was. .*74 CENTS*.
> 
> ...


After contacting


LEAFdriver said:


> OK, this is a new thing that has been happening lately and I can't figure out how/why it's happening.
> 
> Last week, I picked up a pax for a minimum fare trip. A few minutes after I dropped him off, I checked if a tip was included. There was. .*74 CENTS*.
> 
> ...


Glitch or not, $0.74 is INSULTING. That won't even pay for metered parking. Why tip at all?

I just can't WAIT until Uber and Lyft are over. I'm throwing the biggest block party, and the world's invited.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

So Fiber is now stealing drivers' tips. How low can they go.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

I will be there.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

It's a bad move on Lyft's part if they are allowing tips of less than a dollar. I believe they should remove the $1 button and replace it with a $3 button. If someone wants to tip $1, make them push other.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Trump Economics said:


> After contacting
> 
> Glitch or not, *$0.74 is INSULTING*. That won't even pay for metered parking. Why tip at all?
> 
> I just can't WAIT until Uber and Lyft are over. I'm throwing the biggest block party, and the world's invited.


That's what I thought too. I usually give 5 stars to anyone who at least leaves me a tip. (But that's when I thought the MINIMUM tip was $1 !!!)

Gonna have to change my rating guidelines now.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Ms.Doe said:


> So Fiber is now stealing drivers' tips. How low can they go.


Don't ever ask that question. The answer is: always lower than they go now.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Any Pax tipping in cents instead of dollars means automatic 1 star. Lyft made changes regarding tips so therefore so shall I.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Round #2:

_Thanks for getting back to us. I apologize for any confusion. Let me explain this further.

Passengers tipping experience is changing but not all of them is affected yet. *Some will see the tipping screen in percentage, some will still see it in dollar amounts.*

These changes only affect the passenger app cause the driver app will not be using this feature tips will only reflect in your earnings.

Hopefully, that cleared things up. Please don't hesitate to reach out to us if you have any additional questions or concerns.
_
Well....this _*MAY*_ be a good thing. Since most passengers only tip $1 no matter WHAT the fare is. 

So, 20% of *$10* is $2.

20% of *$35* is $7 (Typical airport run cost in my area)

But they should make the MINIMUM tip $1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Here is your tip....you made a wrong turn...


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Round #2:
> 
> _Thanks for getting back to us. I apologize for any confusion. Let me explain this further.
> 
> ...





LEAFdriver said:


> Round #2:
> 
> _Thanks for getting back to us. I apologize for any confusion. Let me explain this further.
> 
> ...


0.74 cents. You are seeing what a so called "good thing" this new change can be. Cheapskates are going to love the idea they can now tip even less than a buck now.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

The percentage amount on a trip will mostly end in uneven numbers. I had a trip where the guy tipped me 25% on a 4.75 ride and it was like $ 1.19. If is a minimum ride of $ 3.00 it will be .75 ¢.
In context, most waiters gets above 15% in tips, but the bills are much higher, a good round up will be nice but the problem is that they round up the total of the fare for charity, so like I said before, Lyft charity is at the expense of its drivers.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> The percentage amount on a trip will mostly end in uneven numbers. I had a trip where the guy tipped me 25% on a 4.75 ride and it was like $ 1.19. If is a minimum ride of $ 3.00 it will be .75 ¢.
> In context, most waiters gets above 15% in tips, but the bills are much higher, a good round up will be nice but the problem is that they round up the total of the fare for charity, so like I said before, Lyft charity is at the expense of its drivers.


I'm feeling generous today, so I'll tip 25%... LOL $1.19


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Brunch said:


> I'm feeling generous today, so I'll tip 25%... LOL $1.19


Exactly, I get a lot of weird tips when I'm delivering food, but a few pennies here and there adds up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They danced around that bush and said nothing.
Send them a " Virtual Choke Hold".



Arb Watson said:


> Here is your tip....you made a wrong turn...


Made a wrong turn in becoming a Driver !


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I was guessing it was a % tip. But the thing is it should be a % of the total fare they pay, not a percent of the 75% after any booking fees. When a taxi rider tips they tip on the full amount of the fare, not just what % they think the driver will make. I would advise Lyft they are looking for a lawsuit, because even a pax would think they are tipping on the full fare.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

I have noticed that while just about everything else comprising the Lyft driver experience has begun to circle the drain (robo support, shitty bus PAX, algorithm changes, over saturation, Line, impossible bonuses, et al.) tipping has increased significantly by both the % of PAX who normally do (up from 12% to 20%) and tips vs bookings (8% to 11%) over the past two weeks. 
Granted Ive been driving about half the hours I normally do so there are smaller sample sizes to reference, but whatever changes Lyft made seem to be doing something positive.


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 27, 2015)

I saw this the other day, too. A $1.60 tip rather than an even dollar amount. I suspect this will push tipping amounts downward. In my experience, it's not uncommon to receive a $2, $3, or even $5 tip on a minimum fare ride. That's because those amounts are right there on the tipping screen and don't seem like much to many people. But do we think the person who doesn't think twice about pressing the $5 tip button is going to go ahead and hit the button that says "125% tip?" I'm doubtful. The psychology of it just feels different.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

bigdaddy said:


> I saw this the other day, too. A $1.60 tip rather than an even dollar amount. I suspect this will push tipping amounts downward. In my experience, it's not uncommon to receive a $2, $3, or even $5 tip on a minimum fare ride. That's because those amounts are right there on the tipping screen and don't seem like much to many people. But do we think the person who doesn't think twice about pressing the $5 tip button is going to go ahead and hit the button that says "125% tip?" I'm doubtful. The psychology of it just feels different.


You may be onto something... this would be especially true for youngerlings who might nit be familiar witb what is customary when tipping. 15-25%. Im curious if the app provides the calculated amount as well.. Like this:

10% $.60. 15% $.90  20% $.1.20. Other


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 27, 2015)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> You may be onto something... this would be especially true for youngerlings who might nit be familiar witb what is customary when tipping. 15-25%. Im curious if the app provides the calculated amount as well.. Like this:
> 
> 10% $.60. 15% $.90 20% $.1.20. Other


Good question. May have to ask passengers about it, as I don't ride very often.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Same.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Got my first fractional tip yesterday. It's clear that Lyft is subtracting their fee (20%) from the total ride amount, including the booking fee, before applying the tip percentage. Subtracting their fee from the base amount before calculating the tip lessens our tip amount by 20% (or whatever fee you pay). This seems really odd to me if they aren't keeping any of the tip because why would they deliberately want to lower our tip amount if it does not benefit them? Which leads me to believe that they are probably keeping that other 20%.


----------

